# Who should the One Ring be given to if Frodo was killed?[merged]



## Quercus (Mar 23, 2002)

*What if Frodo had died in Moria?*

Here’s a hypothetical question just for fun:

What do you think would have happened if Frodo would NOT have been wearing Bilbo’s Mithril Shirt in Moria, and had been skewered like a wild boar?

Who do you suppose would have become the new Ring-bearer, and why?

Get creative but try to keep your responses fairly short and sweet. If you can’t, I’ll forgive you in advance.


----------



## PRH (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm thinking either Merry or Sam.

They'd want to stick with a Hobbit for the same reason they used a Hobbit in the first place.

Sam would've been good because of his strong work ethic and humble attitude. Merry would've been the next more highly regarded (socially) Hobbit to Frodo.


----------



## Crumpled Stars (Mar 23, 2002)

No, it couldn't have been Sam.

The destruction of the ring ultimately depended on Frodo's willingness to trust Gollum, and there's no way Sam could have done this without a sudden and radical change of heart.


----------



## PRH (Mar 23, 2002)

I believe Sam DID let Gollum go on the slopes of Orodruin, hence the change of heart did eventually occur.

Also, the question was only who would become the next Ring bearer - not whether the quest would succeed.


----------



## aragil (Mar 23, 2002)

Obviously it would have been Gollum, who was probably hanging out in the shadows of the Chamber, just waiting for something to happen to the nasssty Baginss. He then would have danced his way to the Cracks of Doom (as he could still navigate the Emyn Muil and Marshes while dancing), where he would have fallen into the fires much like in the original story.


----------



## Legolam (Mar 23, 2002)

I think Boromir, Aragorn or Gandalf would have taken it, justufying it to themselves by saying that they were just taking it temporarily to get it out of Moria, and intending to give it to a hobbit (probably Merry). But the ring would have taken hold and a new, more powerful, ringbearer would be born.

Muahahahaha!


----------



## uzuki (Mar 23, 2002)

i think that if frodo did die in moria sam would take the ring because he is the one they most likely would give it to because gandalf said that sam had to go with frodo so if they hadnt gone to rivendell then frodo sam and maybe merry and pippin would be there


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Mar 23, 2002)

I think Legolas because he was strong but he wasn't powerfull enough to get carried away like Gandalf.
if he took it well that would be another matter


----------



## Durin of moria (Mar 23, 2002)

to destoy the ring only frodo would work
because no one else would have tryed to go off to mordor alone
if it was sam he would have gone of to gondor
and be stuck there.


----------



## Bill the Pony (Mar 23, 2002)

How about they take Frodo's dead body, with the ring still on its chain around his neck, to the Cracks of Doom, and give Frodo (+ Ring) a very honorable cremation there. Do you think whoever is carrying the body would escape the effect of the Ring??


----------



## Aldanil (Mar 23, 2002)

Perhaps the surviving members of the Company retrace their steps to that guard-room off the main corridor where they'd stopped before, and drop the Ring like Pippin's stray stone down the well. It wouldn't make any more of a splash at the bottom, I'd wager. There it might rest for an Age of the world, drowned in the Deep, undiscovered and safe...

Unless, of course, your accessory-conscious Balrog wanted to ornament the famous whip-hand with such a shiny bauble; Durin's Bane wearing Isildur's Bane on its pinky-finger, perhaps. Now there's a fashion statement!


----------



## Elanor2 (Mar 24, 2002)

Nobody wanted to carry the ring (except Boromir, which makes him precisely the wrong person to carry it). Gandalf (assuming he did not fight the Balrog) would have given it to one of the other hobbits to be Frodo's heir and to carry it. I think Merry would have been then the best choice.

Aragorn (without Gandalf) would have been more lost. He would have seeked Galadriel's advice. In that case, he would have either carried it himself or given it to one of the hobbits as temporary caretaker, just to Lorien. The choice then has many possibilities.

The ring-bearer chosen to carry the ring to Mt Doom, has to have special caracteristics:
- Has to acept the ring and the mission on free will
- Has to be willing to go till the end and leave everything behind

Gimli, Legolas, Boromir and Aragorn had other objectives and other lands and responsibilities to take care of besides the mission. Only the hobbits were engaged till the end, so one of them should continue (besides, that's what the profecy of Boromir and Faramir's dream say, plus the fact that Bilbo found the ring in the first place). Destiny points to the hobbits. Gandalf would be the guide only, with Aragorn as second choice.

The question is, which hobbit (Merry, Pippin, Sam) would be Frodo's heir? We know it truly was Sam, but I do not think that this fact was evident before, when Sam as just the servant boy.

Second question: Which of the hobbits had, in Lorien, the understanding and will of Frodo? Will they have taken Frodo's burden? Their caracter development does not come until after.


----------



## tom_bombadil (Mar 24, 2002)

personally i think gandalf wouldnt take it as he refused it in the shire when frodo told him to take it.He knew what effect it would have on him so he wouldnt plus he has an elven ring. have done it. Boromir would of course volunterd but i doubt he would of been given it because sam could see the effect it was having on him just by being near it. I would say merry he has basically the same personallity as frodo and he has a follower just as frodo does. It would be the same book just with merry being the ring bearer and pippin helping him.


----------



## Strider97 (Mar 24, 2002)

If Frodo had perished in Moria I believe that Aragorn would have taken the ring for safekeeping, sought council from Galadriel after Gandalf fell and then would have attempted to take the ring to Mt. Doom to make-up for Isildurs failure in the second age. The logic of the story would lead Tolkien down this path. The hobbits were there only beccause of Frodo and not because of any special qualities such as having found the ring or inheriting the ring. Other forces were at work that brought the ring to Bilbo and then Frodo. Those forces probably would not have been to interested in other Hobbits.


----------



## Niniel (Mar 24, 2002)

The hobbits were the race that was the most resilient against the power of the Ring: they were the least influenced by it. Aragorn would not have been able to resist it, and would have used it which would have led to his corruption. He also judged he had the right to use the palantír, there he was right, but he would also have used the Ring, if it had been given to him. I think they had to chose a hobbit, and that it would have been Merry, because he was after Frodo the oldest and wisest of them.


----------



## Quercus (Mar 24, 2002)

Instead of taking just the Ring to Lorien to seek council from Galadriel, wouldn't it be better to take Frodo's body there with Ring attatched? Then no one would have to carry the Ring and Frodo could have a decent burial. Seeing Boromir off properly seemed very important to them, wouldn't Frodo deserve as much?


----------



## Strider97 (Mar 24, 2002)

Absolutely- I think that your suggestion is valid


----------



## Oren (May 21, 2002)

I would be very sad!!!!!!! But who do u think would carry the ring to Mordor?







  Snif


----------



## Elf-Archer755 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Who should the One Ring be given to if Frodo was killed?*

If Frodo did not have his Mithril coat he would have been killed by the orc cheiftain in Moria. Who do you think would have gotten the One Ring if he did die? Gandalf is too powerful and he might use it for evil purposes. Legolas and Gimli aren't bad choices, because the seven rings of the Dwarves that was given to them by Sauron did not effect them and because the ring seemed to have little effect on Elves. Merry and Pippin would not be good choices, because Pippin might lose it(just kidding). Seriously they would make okay choices, but Gandalf would not give such a heavy burden to them. Boromir is VERY EASILIY corrupted by it so that would be a terrible choice. Aragorn would at first be able to bear it, but evantually the ring will corrupt him. Sam seems the best choice, because he bore the ring and he felt the effects but he saved Frodo. He has my vote.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 13, 2003)

Well, as you said- Gandalf would become too powerful. Boromir and Aragorn would be corrupted , no matter how strong the Man, they would eventually fall into shadow.
If either Gimli or Legolas obtained the ring, the jealousy of the other would drive them mad because of the histories between Dwarf and Elf.

It would have to be one of the hobbits (Since the tales of old foresaw that a halfling would destroy the Ring).
Pippin would be too young, so it would be a toss up between Merry and Sam. But since Sam has already proved himself with it, my vote also goes to Sam.


----------



## Niniel (Apr 13, 2003)

That's a difficult question. Of course Frodo would never have been killed, since he was MEANT to have the Ring (according to Gandalf). Gandalf would have refused to take it; Legolas and Gimli don't really anything to do with it (they are just there to help the quest as much as possible); Merry and Pippin would not have been considered because they are too young and unexperienced in such matters; Boromir would be too easily tempted by it, so Gandalf and Aragorn would never let him have it; that leaves Aragorn and Sam. I think Sam would have asked for it, because he felt it was his duty to make the quest work out if Frodo died, and I think Aragorn and the others would have agreed with that.


----------



## legolasismine (Apr 13, 2003)

Pippin for sure, he would do wonders with it, and he's such a fool he'd never be corrupted by it, but my second choice is definetly Merry, I rely on both of them but I just know deep inside that Pippin always deserved it!


----------



## Eledhwen (Apr 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bill the Pony _
> *How about they take Frodo's dead body, with the ring still on its chain around his neck, to the Cracks of Doom, and give Frodo (+ Ring) a very honorable cremation there. Do you think whoever is carrying the body would escape the effect of the Ring?? *


The body carrier would escape the effects of the Ring, as shown by Sam carrying Frodo on the last stretch. He expected the Ring and Frodo to weigh heavily, but he only felt the weight of Frodo. Now as to the logistical problems of lugging the corpse through Mordor....


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 13, 2003)

Gimli, of course! The other hobbitses were too stupid. The humans and the elf were too weak. Gandalf was too scared of the thing and he's been around for a while and must know how the Dwarves were made in the first place ---> in a way that made them superly resistant to evil. As in, the evil that was the big thing back then. Morgoth, who was bigger and scarier and eviller than Sauron.


----------



## Anárion (Apr 13, 2003)

I voted for Boromir! Yay for Boromir!
Aragorn and Gandalf would have said no to him so Boromir would have waited until Gandalf fell down with the Balrog, then he would have pushed in Aragorn. He then would lead everyone out of the mines and pushed Gimili into a river when they were alone together. Legolas would have gone looking for him and never would see Boromir coming up behind him and push him in too. He would have heard him though, and turned around and fire a arrow, but Legolas cant hit the broad side of the Misty Mountains and hed get pushed into the river too.
Boromir would then tell the bad news to the hobbits and say they had to go back to Rivendell. Boromir would then take all of the lights they had, the ring, and run out of Moria leaving the hobbits to fend for themselves. Boromir would then take the ring for himself and destroy Sauron once and for all. But then Faramir would grow jealous of the ring that Boromir had and would cut it off from his finger and go up to Mt. Doom. Then he would throw it in, but think afterwords it was a bad idea, and jump in after it. Evil would ultimatly die in ME, but Denethor would die of greif from his sons death. Saruman would go to Rohan and apologize to King Theoden, but really kill him and Eomer and Eowyn and burn down Rohan. Then Saruman would travel up to the Shire and take it over, go to Rivendell and destroy it, and burn Lorien. Then hed to go Erebor and plant a nuclear bomb there, but an eagle would drop a pile of dung on his head and he would sufficate to death. Erebor would blow up, causing a chain reaction and causing all of the Misty Mts. to erupt leaving ME in complete ruin. All of the surviving elves would go over to the undying lands, but bringing with them the common cold, wiping out everything and everyone there.

So in the end, Boromir should get the ring, because everything ends in happiness.

The End.


----------

